# Quel convertisseur choisir



## vulcan (26 Février 2008)

Je compte sur votre expérience pour citer les meilleurs logiciels PC ( gratuits de préférence ) pour mettre ses films  ( Avi, Divx, wmv..etc ) dans un format lisible par apple TV


 et quel format conseillez vous ? H264 ,MPEGou autre chose ? quelle résolution ? 

Prenons par exemple un films en AVI ( 700 Mo) :hier je l'ai converti en MP4 avec un convertisseur prévu pour l'iPhone à la base  et résultat :  Le film fait 1.9 Giga !!! Oo et en plus de ça la qualité n'es pas terrible ( on voit des pixel et les degradés de couleur sont comme en topographie )...

Que chacun site sa methode et son logiciel fétiche


Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 

même si beaucoup d'entre nous utilisent les deux plateformes, venir demander des softs PC sur un forum Mac.....  ..... je ne sais pas si tu vas avoir beaucoup de réponses..... 

Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> même si beaucoup d'entre nous utilisent les deux plateformes, venir demander des softs PC sur un forum Mac.....  ..... je ne sais pas si tu vas avoir beaucoup de réponses.....
> 
> Bonne journée



Effectivement, là, c'est sur un forum "PC" qu'il te faut aller poser ta question, car même utilisant les deux plate-formes, je n'imagine pas le possesseur d'un Mac utiliser un PC pour convertir de la vidéo, ça serait un peu comme utiliser une cuiller à café pour servir la soupe, alors qu'on a une louche à porté de main


----------



## vulcan (28 Février 2008)

Je suis bien sur le forum apple TV non ? excusez-moi si je me suis trompé d'endroit pour poster, mais il me semble que le bidule tourne sur les 2 plates formes. sympa l'ambiance les gars


----------



## Arlequin (28 Février 2008)

fais pas ton vêxé, on t'explique ! 
Oui, l'appleTv est multi platformes, mais ce n'est pas l'appleTv ton problème, c'est un programme PC que tu cherches non ? 
L'ipod aussi est un périphérique Apple et multi plateforme, ce n'est pas pour autant que nous sommes à même de répondre à un problème concernant sa gestion sur un PC ...

il faut rester un tant soit peu logique..... 

et je ne vois pas en quoi mon conseil et celui de Pascal77, te permette de qualifier ainsi "l'ambiance".......

bonne continuation...... ciao


----------



## vulcan (29 Février 2008)

Bon j'aurais eu une réponse à au moins une de mes interrogations : je me demandais pourquoi ce forum était aussi vide. Grâce à toi maintenant je sais 

ahh au fait, il faut pas s'inquiéter je ne suis pas vexé : je sais trouver des Forums avec un esprit communautaire. tu n'as qu'à relire les quelques messages que j'ai posté pour constater que j'étais là autant pour prendre que pour donner, et même promouvoir. N'est ce pas le but dans une communauté ?

Peace ...


----------



## pim (29 Février 2008)

vulcan a dit:


> je me demandais pourquoi ce forum était aussi vide. Grâce à toi maintenant je sais



Ce forum est vide car, sous Mac, pas grand monde n'a l'Apple TV : c'est un flop ! En effet, comme l'Apple TV est en fait un Mac bridé, tout ce que fait l'Apple TV, un Mac peut le faire, et donc, toute personne qui a un Mac n'a potentiellement pas tellement besoin de l'Apple TV.



vulcan a dit:


> je sais trouver des Forums avec un esprit communautaire.



Cool  !   Dès que tu auras trouvé ce fameux Forum super bien, je suis sur que ton sens de la communauté et du bien commun te pousseras à venir nous donner le lien. Comme ça, on pourra y envoyer tous les utilisateurs de PC passant dans le coin, et ayant un mal fou à faire sur leur machine ce qui marche du premier coup sur Mac   Parce qu'en fait, les gars sous PC qui expliquent que leur iPod ou leur Apple TV ne marche pas, nous ça nous rends vachement triste, d'autant que l'on a absolument aucune idée de quoi faire pour les aider vu qu'on est sous Mac  

Bon mon message est un peu inutile, mais je cherchais un 2999 message à poster, alors voilà ! Désolé :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Février 2008)

vulcan a dit:


> Bon j'aurais eu une réponse à au moins une de mes interrogations : je me demandais pourquoi ce forum était aussi vide. Grâce à toi maintenant je sais



Ce forum est une expérience, en fonction de sa fréquentation, il demeurera ou disparaitra.



vulcan a dit:


> ahh au fait, il faut pas s'inquiéter je ne suis pas vexé : je sais trouver des Forums avec un esprit communautaire.



Quel esprit communautaire ? Tu as besoin d'un logiciel pour Mac ? Pose tes questions, la "communauté" te répondra (mais au fait, pas ici, ta question eut relevé du forum "Vidéo", si ta recherche avait concerné notre plate forme). Là, tu cherches un logiciel pour PC sous Windows, ça ne concerne donc ni la "communauté Mac", ni la communauté "Apple TV" (si tant est que communauté il y ait), et sur MacGe, il n'y a en tout cas, pas de communauté "PC/Windows" !



vulcan a dit:


> tu n'as qu'à relire les quelques messages que j'ai posté pour constater que j'étais là autant pour prendre que pour donner



Ça donne à penser que tu étais venu ici sans malice, et que tu t'es juste trompé d'adresse, si j'avais pensé que tu étais un troll, je n'aurais pas pris la peine de te répondre, je t'aurais banni, et on en parlait plus !



vulcan a dit:


> , et même promouvoir. N'est ce pas le but dans une communauté ?
> 
> Peace ...



Pas ici, nous n'avons nul besoin de pratiquer le prosélytisme, ça serait d'ailleurs prêcher des convaincus (quoi qu'en ce qui concerne l'Apple TV ... l'opinion de Pim sur le sujet n'est pas loin de refléter celle de beaucoup de Mac users) !

Pour résumer le sens des diverses réponses qui t'ont été faites ici, on peut dire que toute question que tu te poses au sujet de l'Apple TV sera étudiée par ceux des membres susceptibles d'en connaître la réponse, mais que pour les logiciels "Windows" qu'on peut y associer, il te faudra voir sur un forum Windows, non pas par ostracisme de notre part, mais simplement parce qu'il n'y a pas ici d'utilisateurs de cette plate forme, et que ça n'est pas l'objet de ces forums (va demander des infos sur les logiciels Mac sur un forum Windows, tu comprendra vite ce que je veux dire).


----------



## ipascm (30 Mars 2008)

bon je vais faire ma bonne Ame, encode en H264, niveau qualité on ne fait pas beaucoup mieux avec les bon paramètres, 

après est-ce pour des vidéos de DVD? si c'est le cas, je te rappelle que c'est illégal en France, si tu est un ressortissant francophone (Quebecquois pas exemple), alors il y a l' excellentissime : DVDFAB platinum, à mon avis on ne fait pas beaucoup mieux, sinon tu as handbrake gratuit et très bonne interface...

Tu as aussi RI4M, qui te proposera tout ce que l'on peut faire pour convertir des vidéos, mais perso je ne suis pas un fan...

Enfin, si une question de rapidité de conversion rentre fortement en jeux, alors oui passe au Divx,  mais la non compatibilité entre les jeunes et vieilles version font que cela ne correspond pas à un véritable standard ( je sens que je vais me faire huer, mais c'est vrai...)

Voila


----------



## ipascm (30 Mars 2008)

juste pour info :

on ne converti pas quelque chose de deja compressé, sinon tu dégrade encore la qualité...

Convertis à partir de la source ca sera meilleurs, et prends un bitrate élevé...


----------



## bobouel (9 Avril 2008)

En tant qu'utilisateur Mac et PC, je connais 2-3 logiciels pour reconvertir vos films ou videos quelconque sous windows, tels que DVD Video Mobile qui est ultra simple d'utilisation et qui donne un bon rendu au final mais je me souviens qu'a l'époque il m'avait couter 30  environ


----------

